# Oldest Winery in the Americas



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Just got back from there on Saturday. You can read about the adventure at ADVrider.com where I post as _Pedro Navaja_. https://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=527347


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Great pictures!! When I have more time, I'll read the narrative more carefully.

Quite a trip!!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool.

And I never heard of MX wine!!


----------

